# This section should be closer to the top



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok so I think the working dogs section should be the 2nd category and maybe puppy place at the 3rd  but this defiantly should be hire thoughts?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree! I always forget to check for new posts because it's so far down the list.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree and think that we would get a lot more replies as well. Why is it so far down?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know, but I always found the way the forums are organized here to be a little confusing and non-intuitive.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I definatlyhave to agree with you on this I wish they would set it up differently


----------

